# What to Bring / What to Leave



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I understand the question has been asked and answered several times before. While looking through old threads is valuable, and I've done so, there is also something to be said for soliciting new input. New people may have made the move in the interim, and others may have new insights.

That being said, from reading here and on other sites, there appears to be a general consensus that downsizing and bringing as little as possible is recommended strongly. But surely there are items folks really wish they'd brought. I'm similarly interested in hearing what people brought, but wish they hadn't. 

It seems that most expats indicate that electronics are much more expensive in Mexico than NOB. I work from home (yes, I've already discussed the matter with consular officials as well as officials in Mexico City, so I'm aware of work permit requirements), so I will be bringing my laptops (getting # 2 in without paying customs duty may be a challenge) and printer/scanner/copier. But what else should I try to make sure to bring?

As to what I should leave, I'm hoping to downsize my closet drastically. How important will a suit be? I won't be retired and I know that Mexico can be a more formal place. Any thoughts?

To the extent the information might be helpful, it is to Puerto Vallarta that I'll be moving. Thanks.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Bring what is important to you . As far as the suit I doubt that you will be using one but again it depends on your life style.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I understand the question has been asked and answered several times before. While looking through old threads is valuable, and I've done so, there is also something to be said for soliciting new input. New people may have made the move in the interim, and others may have new insights.
> 
> That being said, from reading here and on other sites, there appears to be a general consensus that downsizing and bringing as little as possible is recommended strongly. But surely there are items folks really wish they'd brought. I'm similarly interested in hearing what people brought, but wish they hadn't.
> 
> ...


I have been to a couple of events put on by the US Consulate in Guadalajara. All of the men present wore a suit. That is the only time, I have used the only suit I own. However, if you are attending lots of meetings with business people, I suspect a suit will be the normal garb. For evenings out in Puerto Vallarta, even the fanciest restaurants seem to accept people in shorts and t-shirts. However, men wearing shorts are almost always from north of the border. Mexican men rarely wear shorts in public, although that seems to be changing.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I think I will probably need to keep at least one suit, maybe two. But I'm tentatively planning on getting rid of the remainder.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> I work from home (yes, I've already discussed the matter with consular officials as well as officials in Mexico City, so I'm aware of work permit requirements)


Where is the work actually being done? If not in Mexico there is no work permit required

A suit on the beach is a questionable idea. If you want to dress up something tropical. Big city in the highlands where it's a lot cooler ... maybe


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I go to a quite a few government events in Chiapas and I have never seen anyone wear a suit. Men wear slacks and guayaberas , I do not know about Vallarta but I doubt they would wear suits there , Mexico is a differnt story. It is a good idea to bring one or 2 suits, you can always give them away if you do not need them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I go to a quite a few government events in Chiapas and I have never seen anyone wear a suit. Men wear slacks and guayaberas , I do not know about Vallarta but I doubt they would wear suits there , Mexico is a differnt story. It is a good idea to bring one or 2 suits, you can always give them away if you do not need them.


Just to make clear one of citlali's points - Mexico refers to Mexico City, not the entire country. I live in a neighborhood in the DF which is close to many tall office buildings and banks, and during the week the streets are invaded by men in dark suits and women dressed to the nines, often teetering along the sidewalk in 5-inch heels.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Just to make clear one of citlali's points - Mexico refers to Mexico City, not the entire country. I live in a neighborhood in the DF which is close to many tall office buildings and banks, and during the week the streets are invaded by men in dark suits and women dressed to the nines, often teetering along the sidewalk in 5-inch heels.


Just to amplify, Isla's comment for newcomers: Inside the country of Mexico, in Spanish everyone uses the word "México" to refer to Mexico City. You can hear it in airport flight announcements. The English version will say "Mexico City", the Spanish version will say "México". I have never heard anyone say "Ciudad de México".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Just to amplify, Isla's comment for newcomers: Inside the country of Mexico, in Spanish everyone uses the word "México" to refer to Mexico City. You can hear it in airport flight announcements. The English version will say "Mexico City", the Spanish version will say "México". I have never heard anyone say "Ciudad de México".


That is true inside Mexico. Mexico means Mexico City, however in Mexicali it means Mexico and El DF means Mexico City as they always compare being in the USA and being in Mexico and cross back and forth sometimes. If someone said I am going to Mexico tomorrow people whould say you are already here. Both airport arrival and departure boards in TJ and Mexicali use Mexico and newcomers probably do also but locals don´t as a general rule to mean Mexico City. The USA most times, if not being specific, is many times refered to "the other side" or in Spanish "al otra lado" meaning the other side of the border.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

And to make life more complicated, here in La Paz many people also use "México" to mean "the mainland" (in general, as distinct from the Baja California peninsula).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> That is true inside Mexico. Mexico means Mexico City, however in Mexicali it means Mexico and El DF means Mexico City . . .


From your post I gather that Mexicali isn't "inside Mexico"!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> From your post I gather that Mexicali isn't "inside Mexico"!


I should have said further inside Mexico. The border region in Baja is on the rim, "borde", of Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I should have said further inside Mexico. The border region in Baja is on the rim, "borde", of Mexico.


I know where Mexicali is, Alan. My previous comment was meant to be humorous.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

sparks said:


> Where is the work actually being done? If not in Mexico there is no work permit required
> 
> A suit on the beach is a questionable idea. If you want to dress up something tropical. Big city in the highlands where it's a lot cooler ... maybe


It (the work) will be done on my laptops wherever I am. The work is exclusively for US, Caymanian (corporate) & French clients. No Mexican clients, no Mexican matters. 

But, about the suits: I think I should keep one of my NOB suits for trips, and maybe get one that is a better match for PV. Then again, I won't have local clients, so maybe I need not bother.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

ExpatEmigre said:


> It (the work) will be done on my laptops wherever I am. The work is exclusively for US, Caymanian (corporate) & French clients. No Mexican clients, no Mexican matters.


I realize on your computer ..... I should have said where does the money come from. Since it's not Mexico, no work Visa required


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No suit required. In PV, you will be working naked in the six or nine months of summer.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

sparks said:


> I realize on your computer ..... I should have said where does the money come from. Since it's not Mexico, no work Visa required


All from outside Mexico. Both the consulate (I know, sometimes take what you hear from consular officials with a grain of salt) and INM have told me I do not need a work permit.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> No suit required. In PV, you will be working naked in the six or nine months of summer.


I spent a few weeks there this September to make sure I could deal with the heat. Aside from many places (apartments) lacking air conditioning, I will make it. It reminds me a bit of Miami, with hills.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> No suit required. In PV, you will be working naked in the six or nine months of summer.


RV, are you suggesting that the weather in Puerto Vallarta leaves something to be desired, except for those who enjoy high levels of heat and humidity?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Marsha, Marsha, Marsha....You got so excited that you are stuttering. Nakedness is the only way to get dry after the Tripple-H of PV; Heat, Humidity and Hills. The fourth H shall go unmentioned.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The weather in Miami is just as bad and the city is not as pretty.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> RV, are you suggesting that the weather in Puerto Vallarta leaves something to be desired, except for those who enjoy high levels of heat and humidity?


I love 4 things: my dog; the ocean; heat; and, humidity. 
I find the climate at PV delightful. I understand that plenty do not agree.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Just wondering if by suits you are referring to a suit, or to a sports coat with slacks.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

izzenhood said:


> Just wondering if by suits you are referring to a suit, or to a sports coat with slacks.


Actual suits. Woolen, I'm sure.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I love 4 things: my dog; the ocean; heat; and, humidity.
> I find the climate at PV delightful. I understand that plenty do not agree.


It's not a matter of agreeing, it's just that in hot and humid weather, I feel like a limp leaf of lettuce, with no energy to do anything. That's why I live in Mexico City, with a delightful dry, warmish climate.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You do get used to humidity. When I arrived in NewYork in July 70 I just about died so after a week I decided to go to New Orleans by the wáter to cool off ...boy was I in for a surprise! I thought I would die until November when cooler weathter came but the following year when the heat started again I was ok with it and did not mind it. I would not chose that type of climate now but you do get used to it. I love the morning when they are cooler or the warm nights when there in A/C in the room to sleep in but I find walking around at night wonderful as well. I also miss the downpours after an unbrearably hot and humd afternoon..of course I can get that in Palenque so I do once in a while. too bad nothing ever seems to dry. I even like the smell of the mildew.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> You do get used to humidity. When I arrived in NewYork in July 70 I just about died so after a week I decided to go to New Orleans by the wáter to cool off ...boy was I in for a surprise! I thought I would die until November when cooler weathter came but the following year when the heat started again I was ok with it and did not mind it. I would not chose that type of climate now but you do get used to it. I love the morning when they are cooler or the warm nights when there in A/C in the room to sleep in but I find walking around at night wonderful as well. I also miss the downpours after an unbrearably hot and humd afternoon..of course I can get that in Palenque so I do once in a while. too bad nothing ever seems to dry. I even like the smell of the mildew.


I agree you do get used to it. I grew up in Alaska where it was rare day when the temperature got up to 70 F/21 C, maybe once a year if that often. The humidity was always below 50%. Four years later, I spent a year in Vietnam where the temperature rarely dropped below 85 F/30 C and the humidity rarely was less than 80%. I remember lots of triple 100 days: unloading a truck full of 100 pound projectiles in 100 F at 100% humidity. You can get used to a lot of things.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I agree you do get used to it. I grew up in Alaska where it was rare day when the temperature got up to 70 F/21 C, maybe once a year if that often. The humidity was always below 50%. Four years later, I spent a year in Vietnam where the temperature rarely dropped below 85 F/30 C and the humidity rarely was less than 80%. I remember lots of triple 100 days: unloading a truck full of 100 pound projectiles in 100 F at 100% humidity. You can get used to a lot of things.


That's true when you're a lot younger than either of us are! I grew up on the East Coast which is famous for hot and humid summers, but now it would be difficult for me to deal with them on a regular basis.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's true when you're a lot younger than either of us are! I grew up on the East Coast which is famous for hot and humid summers, but now it would be difficult for me to deal with them on a regular basis.


I don't admit to getting older. I just ran a marathon in Mazatlán at 80F/27C and 80% humidity. Some of us are in denial.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't admit to getting older. I just ran a marathon in Mazatlán at 80F/27C and 80% humidity. Some of us are in denial.


No comment!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

citlali said:


> You do get used to humidity. When I arrived in NewYork in July 70 I just about died so after a week I decided to go to New Orleans by the wáter to cool off ...boy was I in for a surprise! I thought I would die until November when cooler weathter came but the following year when the heat started again I was ok with it and did not mind it. I would not chose that type of climate now but you do get used to it. I love the morning when they are cooler or the warm nights when there in A/C in the room to sleep in but I find walking around at night wonderful as well. I also miss the downpours after an unbrearably hot and humd afternoon..of course I can get that in Palenque so I do once in a while. too bad nothing ever seems to dry. I even like the smell of the mildew.


This makes me smile. I went to law school in New Orleans, and I lived in Miami for 5 years. The downpours & storms were among my favourite parts of living in both places.


----------



## pollyv (Dec 5, 2015)

It seems like OP's original questions have not been answered-everyone wants to know about the suit! I would also love to hear people's experience of what to take/leave behind. Is it worth bring a small supply of the basics like bed/bath linens, dishes, pots/pans. I don't want to spend all my time shopping for basic necessities of life but understand it can be expensive to ship. Is it worth shipping small appliances like coffee maker? laptop/printer? I do plan to have a contents sale when I leave Canada but you never get much for all that stuff you paid a small fortune for.


----------



## Jacqueline2804 (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi
Ive come across that you very hood im answering question regarding this application.

I became italian only a month ago and got married last 2 months. Ive been living in the uk with a residence card because my dad is italian but since last month i am an italian national. I would like to apply for a eea family permit for my husband in ghana to come join me here. I am pregnant and due in january. I would want my husband to join me here so we can raise the baby n live as a family. My husband is not work down there but i was working and now on maternity leave and not receiving any entitlements. I am not entitled to anything. Currently i am living in my parents house. Is my financial situation going to affect the application? What kind of documents do i need to submit? Please help me out


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jacqueline2804 said:


> Hi
> Ive come across that you very hood im answering question regarding this application.
> 
> I became italian only a month ago and got married last 2 months. Ive been living in the uk with a residence card because my dad is italian but since last month i am an italian national. I would like to apply for a eea family permit for my husband in ghana to come join me here. I am pregnant and due in january. I would want my husband to join me here so we can raise the baby n live as a family. My husband is not work down there but i was working and now on maternity leave and not receiving any entitlements. I am not entitled to anything. Currently i am living in my parents house. Is my financial situation going to affect the application? What kind of documents do i need to submit? Please help me out


Have you posted this in the wrong place? This is the Mexico forum, not the UK forum.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

pollyv said:


> It seems like OP's original questions have not been answered-everyone wants to know about the suit! I would also love to hear people's experience of what to take/leave behind. Is it worth bring a small supply of the basics like bed/bath linens, dishes, pots/pans. I don't want to spend all my time shopping for basic necessities of life but understand it can be expensive to ship. Is it worth shipping small appliances like coffee maker? laptop/printer? I do plan to have a contents sale when I leave Canada but you never get much for all that stuff you paid a small fortune for.


Hi pollyv and welcome to the forum. I also live in Toronto, as well as having a house in Mexico. We travel back and forth, as I'm a ways from retirement. I have taken linens and small appliances down in my luggage when we go. Paying for the extra luggage is cheaper than buying these things there. My husband has done the same with his tools. I've also taken some dishes and pots/pans down, others I have purchased in Mexico. One way to transport them is to buy a sturdy plastic tote container that is within the max dimensions of the airline. Then you have the tote for storage in Mexico. I bought one at Home Depot that's extra rugged with clips to hold on the lid which could be secured for travel. I did get pulled aside for secondary inspection - I think because of that tote - but all was good when they saw that most items were used. If you are taking in new items, bring the receipts to prove the cost. 

Because we do travel back and forth, I have been able to equip our Mexican home with a lot of "extras" I have in Toronto. I also have bought small appliances and linens second hand in Toronto to take to Mexico.


----------



## Pastel de nata (Dec 9, 2014)

Excellent advice there from OjosAzules: pay for extra luggage. I shipped 200 kg here when I arrived, and it was held up (=stored for a charge at the shipping company's warehouse) for months because we needed my residence permit to be OK before they could ship my boxes from the originating country... Then Customs made a fuss about the number of CDs in the shipment. CDs!!! Anyway. (Those boxes contained mainly flotsam from life in different places - home textiles, keepsakes, photos, handicrafts, and I must confess: books.)

We had a hard time finding the following: a rack for drying clothes (had to borrow a car and drive to a Home Depot in the state capital for that), a reliable, non-mechanical, plastic, hand-operated pump for the 19-litre water "garrafones" that drinking water come in (here they have various unsatisfactory ways of getting that water: swinging metal cages, plastic or ceramic bases where you have to flip over 19 litres of water without spilling it all over the kitchen; flimsy Chinese hand pumps); a front-loading washing machine (still haven't found one) and baking parchment. In our house the nights get cold as hell and we were only able to sleep without suffering once we brought a fat duvet from DF. 

Not exactly things you can't live without, any of those. 

But they do have the same giant box-stores here as in the US so if you really need something, you can always go pay money to the powers of darkness.


----------



## Pastel de nata (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh, I hadn't seen the post before where the OP describes her job. Cayman islands corporations? Looks like you're already on at least cordial terms with the powers of darkness! 

But fundamental differences about values aside (after all, we are all human and must have coffee), other things that were worth bringing: a Bodum cafetiere (French press) and stovetop espresso maker.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

you can find French press cafetiere here and stovetop espresso makers as well although I am not sure why anyone would buy one when they are so many other options that make better coffee. You can find those in department stores and coffee places. Pastel de nata where did you move? We can find front loaders in Chiapas so I assume they are available in many othe states as well, SOmtimes it takes looking in places you would not look at in your own country but everything you mentioned is available where we live.


----------



## pollyv (Dec 5, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> Hi pollyv and welcome to the forum. I also live in Toronto, as well as having a house in Mexico. We travel back and forth, as I'm a ways from retirement. I have taken linens and small appliances down in my luggage when we go. Paying for the extra luggage is cheaper than buying these things there. My husband has done the same with his tools. I've also taken some dishes and pots/pans down, others I have purchased in Mexico. One way to transport them is to buy a sturdy plastic tote container that is within the max dimensions of the airline. Then you have the tote for storage in Mexico. I bought one at Home Depot that's extra rugged with clips to hold on the lid which could be secured for travel. I did get pulled aside for secondary inspection - I think because of that tote - but all was good when they saw that most items were used. If you are taking in new items, bring the receipts to prove the cost.
> 
> Because we do travel back and forth, I have been able to equip our Mexican home with a lot of "extras" I have in Toronto. I also have bought small appliances and linens second hand in Toronto to take to Mexico.


Thanks for this information and good advice.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Pastel de nata said:


> Oh, I hadn't seen the post before where the OP describes her job. Cayman islands corporations? Looks like you're already on at least cordial terms with the powers of darkness!
> 
> But fundamental differences about values aside (after all, we are all human and must have coffee), other things that were worth bringing: a Bodum cafetiere (French press) and stovetop espresso maker.


His job (not that you'd have had any way to know that).
And yes, I sold my soul sometime during my second year of law school. 
If I drank coffee, I'd offer to join you in trying out a cafetiere.


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I understand the question has been asked and answered several times before. While looking through old threads is valuable, and I've done so, there is also something to be said for soliciting new input. New people may have made the move in the interim, and others may have new insights.
> 
> That being said, from reading here and on other sites, there appears to be a general consensus that downsizing and bringing as little as possible is recommended strongly. But surely there are items folks really wish they'd brought. I'm similarly interested in hearing what people brought, but wish they hadn't.
> 
> ...


If you had asked this question 5-10 years ago, I would have suggested bringing down everything you could. At that time, at least in the Yucatan, it was difficult to find a lot of "modern-day conveniences" and decent electronics. If you could find them, they would be ridiculously expensive. But today, you can find almost everything you need here. There are a few exceptions, but overall, you can get most things here at a comparable price. The exceptions I have found would be high quality linens and towels, and also decent clothing & shoes - especially for me since I am 6'4" and wear a 13-14 (US) shoe. 

Mexico is now a MAJOR producer of electronics and the availability has gone up while prices have dropped.

With Walmart, Sam's Club, Sears, Liverpool, Home Depot, Costco, etc. here now, you can find just about anything that you would in the US. And now, with amazon open to Mexico, it's just a matter of time before virtually everything will be available here. 

Hope this helps!


----------

